# these power supplies any good?



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

Power Supply #1

Power Supply #2

would either one of those work for testing car audio equipment or even a garage set up with car audio gear laying around? i know they dont have the meters like the pyramid ones do. anyone see anything that would work? thanks


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, should be fine. You can add a harbor freight voltage gauge if it makes you feel more comfortable.
I use a car battery and a trickle charger on my bench, but only because it's stuff I already had.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

like this one 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Pistons23 said:


> like this one
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


They used to have a digital one for about $9, but I don't see it on their site anymore. Hmmm..


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

i might get this stinger one

STINGER SVMB BLUE DIGITAL VOLTAGE METER GAUGE : eBay Motors (item 230438807521 end time Mar-19-10 06:26:05 PDT)

then ill make my own housing for the power supply and then flush mount this in it.


----------

